# New Caption Contest



## HLGStrider (Apr 25, 2012)

I think we should restart the caption contest. The old thread has some awesome captions, but a lot of the links and attachments are no longer good which makes it difficult to admire the humor of the original posts. However, it is a fun game, and I think having a new thread devoted to it might spark interest from new members. Also, with a new movie coming out, we should be provided with new images. We need to have ground rules for when the picture poster does not declare a winner within a timely manner. Maybe by leaving it up to public vote? Anyway, that can be hashed out later. If I get anyone interested in this, they can show interest by posting a picture or by just saying they are interested and I will post a picture.


----------



## Starbrow (Apr 25, 2012)

Even though I don't post much, I enjoy reading the captions others put up.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Apr 25, 2012)

Great Idea!

Maybe no longer than 7 days after the last response (and as early as they wish) the image poster should pick a winner? And in the case that the image poster is MIA, perhaps after 12 days someone else is welcome to claim boredom and post a new image?

To get it started, how about This one?


----------



## HLGStrider (Apr 26, 2012)

To start with the obvious


Gee, man, how about a breath mint?


----------



## Adanedhel (Apr 26, 2012)

where did you find this awesome picture, prince of cats? Is there a site?


----------



## Starbrow (Apr 26, 2012)

I said to pick up your dirty socks off the floor NOW!

(I think my children see me as a balrog when I tell them to do something.)


----------



## Prince of Cats (Apr 26, 2012)

Adanedhel said:


> where did you find this awesome picture, prince of cats? Is there a site?



Is that an entry? :*D:*D

http://thesecretfire.tumblr.com/page/9 

I'm glad to see the game taking off!


----------



## Adanedhel (Apr 27, 2012)

Sorry, prince of cats, but i didn't understand your last post. what dou you mean? ( i didn't quarell. it's just that english isn't my mother- language).
oh, and thanks for the site. great images!


----------



## Prince of Cats (Apr 27, 2012)

Adanedhel said:


> Sorry, prince of cats, but i didn't understand your last post. what dou you mean? ( i didn't quarell. it's just that english isn't my mother- language).
> oh, and thanks for the site. great images!



This is a caption contest game. One person posts a picture, and other members post captions to the picture.

Traditionally a caption is a phrase beneath a photo that can either be quoting people speaking in the picture or making an observation or clarifying the picture. Here's a traditional example:







Then on the other hand, there's ...






 

So I asked if your question was an entry, because the Balrog could be asking (or yelling in the face of) Gandalf "Where did you get those images?? They're awesome!!"


----------



## HLGStrider (Apr 27, 2012)

Okay, how about. . .

"That's when they knew it was true love."

or

"Ve have vays of making you talk!"


----------



## Adanedhel (Apr 27, 2012)

Prince of Cats said:


> So I asked if your question was an entry, because the Balrog could be asking (or yelling in the face of) Gandalf "Where did you get those images?? They're awesome!!"




OOOOOOOOhhh... now i get it...



. nice, i'll find also an image


----------



## Prince of Cats (Apr 28, 2012)

Adanedhel said:


> OOOOOOOOhhh... now i get it... :*D . nice, i'll find also an image



It's a contest; if the person who posts the image (me in this case) picks your response as the winner of the caption contest (either for being funny, clever or some other reason) then you get to post your image.

I'll wait another day or two and pick a winner. There are some good entries so far :*)


----------



## Prince of Cats (May 3, 2012)

_*Aaand We Have a Winner!!*_



Starbrow said:


> I said to pick up your dirty socks off the floor NOW!
> 
> (I think my children see me as a balrog when I tell them to do something.)



 Very funny caption to the picture, Stawbrow! And great entries by Elgee too! Thanks everyone for playing! Starbrow - you're up :*up


----------



## Adanedhel (May 4, 2012)

here 's a nice one

http://rubendevela.deviantart.com/art/Ungoliant-and-Melkor-134373830


----------



## Meldon (May 4, 2012)

how about: "Boo!"


----------



## HLGStrider (May 4, 2012)

Actually, because she won the last picture, Starbrow gets to post and judge the next one. If she is AWOL for awhile we'll pass the torch, but it hasn't really been long enough to do that yet.


----------



## Starbrow (May 4, 2012)

It's okay with me if we go with Adanedhel's picture.

Here's my caption entry:

Why do my flashlight batteries always die just when I really need them?


----------



## Adanedhel (May 4, 2012)

Starbrow said:


> It's okay with me if we go with Adanedhel's picture.
> 
> Here's my caption entry:
> 
> Why do my flashlight batteries always die just when I really need them?



thanks for giving way starbrow. and really, nice entry!:*up


----------



## Prince of Cats (May 5, 2012)

Melkor: The original Matador of Middle Earth :*D


----------



## HLGStrider (May 5, 2012)

Honey! There's a spider out here! KILL IT! KILL IT!

or

Ooooh, shiny. . . 


or

Melkor knew she wouldn't say no when she saw the size of the ring he'd bought. Unfortunately, he didn't realize that Ungoliant was part black widow.


----------



## Adanedhel (May 7, 2012)

i liked the battery entry of starbrow and the "KILL IT! KILL IT!" OF HLGStrider. But since it was actually Starbow 's turn, starbrow, you 're up


----------



## Starbrow (May 8, 2012)

Let's give this one a try.


----------



## HLGStrider (May 8, 2012)

Bilbo's catering business got off to a poor start when he forgot to provide a vegetarian option for the annual DETA (Dwarves for the Ethical Treatment of Animals) meeting.

or

Unfortunately for Bilbo, Thorin could believe it wasn't butter.


----------



## Adanedhel (May 10, 2012)

Dwarf talking at Bilbo:" Nice ears. how many channels do you get on your TV? "
Bilbo answering at the dwarf: " Very funny mr... ' flea house '. No, really, you might have a colony of them in there."


----------



## HLGStrider (May 10, 2012)

Bilbo: Have you seen my pet parrot?
Dwarf with the plate thinks: Whoops. . .


----------



## Adanedhel (May 10, 2012)

Bilbo (a bit sissy talking): "oh darling, how do you get around like this. I must recommend you my coiffeuse"
Dwarf thinking: "what is he talking about?What 's wrong with my beard? What is a coiffeuse anyway?"


----------



## Prince of Cats (May 10, 2012)

Bilbo to himself: "Well he's gotten all the chicken and _he_'s got the last of the mutton on his head, there isn't hardly anything to eat at all left! And ... why are these two dwarves looking at me so hungrily??" :*D


----------



## Starbrow (May 15, 2012)

I can't decide which caption I like the best. I'll have to mull it over for a couple of days.


----------



## Starbrow (May 20, 2012)

This was a tough decision because I really liked Prince of Cats entry, but I'll give this win to Elgee for her DETA caption. I just enjoy imagining a meeting of DETA planning to throw red paint on the fur wearers.


----------



## HLGStrider (May 20, 2012)

For my image I'm going retro-Hobbit.


----------



## Meldon (May 21, 2012)

How about this one?

Hmm, Maybe it's time again to brush my teeth:*D


----------



## Prince of Cats (May 21, 2012)

One of Bilbo's lesser known achievements was his invention of blowing bubbles with chewing gum. Gandalf soon mastered the art, and blew rings of bubble gum that made Bilbo blush in embarrassment for the pride in his bubbles


----------



## HLGStrider (May 21, 2012)

dang those hyper competitive wizards.


----------



## HLGStrider (May 22, 2012)

I'd like to see a few more entries before I make a decision, if at all possible.


----------



## Adanedhel (May 23, 2012)

I like Bob Marley, Peace maaan... I feel a bit dizzy. ugh-ugh. I 'll go get some sleep...


----------



## HLGStrider (May 26, 2012)

OK, I'll give this one to Prince of Cats.


----------



## Prince of Cats (May 28, 2012)

hanks Elgee!

http://img-fan.theonering.net/~rolozo/images/ide/ents.jpg


----------



## Starbrow (May 28, 2012)

Merry, are you sure he's not going to eat us?


----------



## HLGStrider (May 28, 2012)

Ent in the background: Ooooheeee! It's hoe down time! Bring on the banjos!


----------



## Confusticated (May 28, 2012)




----------



## Prince of Cats (May 28, 2012)

Confusticated said:


> (image)



Is that your entry?  

FWIW I posted a link and not a


----------



## Meldon (May 28, 2012)

Oooh that beard tickles :*D


----------



## Adanedhel (May 29, 2012)

Prince of Cats said:


> Is that your entry?
> 
> FWIW I posted a link and not a


----------



## Prince of Cats (May 29, 2012)

Adanedhel said:


> man, didn't you see the banjo at confusticated 's image-entry?:*Dlol



OH  Wow! I actually _did_ notice the banjo but didn't then notice it wasn't in the original :*D I remember thinking the banjo was a bit of a stretch on the artist's part because it looks to be of wood. Wow

That's awesome, Confusticated


----------



## Adanedhel (May 29, 2012)

It's really a good entry Confusticated.
Prince, here's my entry:
hobbit speaking at Treebeard:"Ok, you may have a lot of hair and a great beard. But we have hair in our feet. Booja!"


----------



## Prince of Cats (Jun 3, 2012)

Confusticated contributed his great Ent Banjo, but it needs a caption!




Confusticated said:


>



Merry:Oooh that beard tickles :*D [to Treebeard] Ok, you may have a lot of hair and a great beard. But we have hair in our feet. Booja! 

Pippin: [to Merry] Merry, are you sure he's not going to eat us?  

Ent in the background: Ooooheeee! It's hoe down time! Bring on the banjos!

It's tough to pick a winner when all the entries are best when put together 

(Caption contributions by Meldon, Adanedhel, Starbrow, HLGStrider)

I choose our winner to be *Starbrow* this time around! The hobbit on the left does look to have an uncomfortable smile


----------



## Confusticated (Jun 3, 2012)

Mine was just a response to HLG's caption, so that would be the perfect caption for it.


----------



## Starbrow (Jun 4, 2012)

How about we give this a try.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 4, 2012)

Maybe they're born with it. Maybe it's Maybelline.

or 

Next on Mythbusters. . .


----------



## Prince of Cats (Jun 4, 2012)

1.21 gigawatts


----------



## Starbrow (Jun 12, 2012)

I was hoping for more entries, but I guess I have to go with what I've got.

The win goes to Elgee for "Next on Mythbusters".


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 12, 2012)

Let's try this. I'm having trouble uploading files for some reason so hopefully this works.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 21, 2012)

No one? Maybe I need to find a better picture. . .


----------

